# mkv GLI stock navi aux hook up



## blkmethdupdub (Nov 13, 2007)

My girlfriend just picked up a 06 gli (first dub







) with the stock navi, she wants a ipod hook up, one that she can control the pod through the head unit . Any such thing? Thanks guys


----------



## blkmethdupdub (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: mkv GLI stock navi aux hook up (blkmethdupdub)*

nobody ?


----------

